# An easy fix for a Kimber screwup



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Talking with someone I was reminded of this.Kimber for some reason uses a series 80 firing pin stop with a Swartz type safety,why I have no freakin' clue.People have complained their slide gets stuck or some have even bent the FP safety pushrod.If you look at the FP stop area next to the disconnector rail you can see the hole the series 80 stop leaves,and therein lies the problem.

An easy cure is a $15 A1 style stop or for a few bucks more you can have the original 1911 square bottom stop made by EGW to fine tune the recoiling assembly.An added benefit of fitting a new stop,which is pretty easy,is that it will cure extractor clocking that causes erradic ejection.I'm sure fitting a stop is covered here somewhere but I can explain it if need be.


----------

